# How to Install DECA



## sitedev (Jan 7, 2008)

I have the following HD DVRs:
2 each HR22-100
1 each HR21-100
1 each 21-700

I currently have Whole Home working with my home network; however, get disconnects on occassions when viewing recordings from remote DVRs. I called DirecTV and asked about it and the Tech Support rep sent me 4 DECA1MR0-01 units. I asked him about installation instructions and he promised that it would be included with the DECA units. No instructions accompanied the units.

My question is that each DVR Receiver has two feed lines coming from the dish connecting to the receivers via SUP2400s. The DECA has only one coaxial connection and one ethernet connection. DO I remove the SUP2400 and connect the DECA to line one?

How does all of this get connected.

A friend told me I should also have a DECA with power adapter for the router which DirecTV did not include.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Crazy. They should not have sent you those DECAs because you don't have a Single Wire Multiswitch system. Call them back and perhaps you can negotiate that they send a technician to actually INSTALL those DECAs for you by upgrading your dish to SWM.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

in order to use the equipment that D* sent you you need to convert your system to SWIM (single wire) which requires more equipment or a install to upgrade. In the mean time you may try my suggestion below.


How are your Hddrv's connected to your router? Are the cat5 cables from each dvr going to a switch and then the switch is connected to your router, If not try connecting them that way and see if your wholehome service improves.

just a thought.


----------



## sitedev (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I will call them.


----------



## sitedev (Jan 7, 2008)

WestDC, three DVRs are where I cannot run CAT5 so I am using Bridges connected via WiFi to router. The main DVR is connected via CAT5 and to a GB switch that is connected to my router.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

You will be better served to upgrade- enjoy


----------



## sitedev (Jan 7, 2008)

I just spoke with DirecTV. They want $200.00 to upgrade. After 12 years of paying them over $200.00 a month. A new subscriber gets this stuff for free.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sitedev said:


> I just spoke with DirecTV. They want $200.00 to upgrade. After 12 years of paying them over $200.00 a month. A new subscriber gets this stuff for free.


I suspected this would come up. 
Yes, that is the cost of the Connected Home networking upgrade.
They need to completely re-do your system. Change the dish LNB, remove any switches, add splitters, and so forth.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

sitedev said:


> I just spoke with DirecTV. They want $200.00 to upgrade. After 12 years of paying them over $200.00 a month. A new subscriber gets this stuff for free.


It will be worth every penny.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

VOS, Don't they provide a HR24 for these upgrade? I could be wrong......


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

You can do this Solid signal has Swim-8 with power supply (keep your same dish with the four down leads.) This switch gives yo legacy ports if you need them.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...upply-(8-Channel)-(SWM8)&c=Multiswitches&sku=

You have the Deca's (no cost) You would still need to purchase a Swim spliter and a Broadband Deca.

So with shipping it's still going to cost you $200.00 + but you won't need to change out the dish or lnb.

If it was me and it's not I would call and have it done.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree with westDC, if you have to spend $200 might as well sit back and watch that $200 work vs spending the $200 and then trying to figuring things out as you go.


----------



## sitedev (Jan 7, 2008)

The Tech Support person told me I could save the $200. All I needed to do was go to BestBuy and pick up a SWM power inserter and a bandstop filter and I could do it myself. That doesn't sound right to me. 

What do you think?
Jeff


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

sitedev said:


> The Tech Support person told me I could save the $200. All I needed to do was go to BestBuy and pick up a SWM power inserter and a bandstop filter and I could do it myself. That doesn't sound right to me.
> 
> What do you think?
> Jeff


No you need a new Muilitswich and powersupply $139 + swim splitter and BSF filters

Just call the man :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

sitedev said:


> The Tech Support person told me I could save the $200. All I needed to do was go to BestBuy and pick up a SWM power inserter and a bandstop filter and I could do it myself. That doesn't sound right to me.
> 
> What do you think?
> Jeff


That's not all you need. As mentioned above, you need a SWM-LNB or SWM8 and a PI for the SWM. You also need at least a 4-way splitter and will also need a 2-way splitter if you want Internet access. You will also need a Broadband DECA for Internet access.

And new customers do not get this for free. They also need to pay an additional $200 if they want Whole-Home DVR added to their install.

- Merg


----------



## sitedev (Jan 7, 2008)

It was free for a friend to get this all installed. I do think he signed a 24 month contract though.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

sitedev said:


> It was free for a friend to get this all installed. I do think he signed a 24 month contract though.


Some current customers did get WHDVR installed for little or no cost, but that time has basically come and gone. DirecTV is not really offering any kind of discounts on the upgrade anymore. When they do, it is few and far between.

As for the 2 year commitment, if you had a receiver swapped out, you then had a new commitment.

- Merg


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Ask your friend what he did to get it free. Most everyone here that has DECA paid for it one way or another...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Alebob911 said:


> VOS, Don't they provide a HR24 for these upgrade? I could be wrong......


I would say "wrong" is closer.
New installs will use 24s with the connected home, but existing system upgrades only get DECAs added.


----------

